# Ductus venosus ultrasound coding



## plarabee (Feb 26, 2014)

Our MFM department has started doing ultrasounds and doppler wave forms to evaluate the ductus venosus in the fetus.  Is anyone out there doing these ultrasounds?  If so, what code(s) are you using?  Thanks for any input and feedback!

Pat Larabee, CPC


----------



## ddavis024 (Jun 2, 2016)

*DV Doppler*

Per the SMFM two years ago the only code that would be correct was the 76827/76828, at least until they get a new one approved. 
Dana Davis CPC


----------



## Jamiemrph485 (Jul 22, 2016)

*ductous venous and uterine artery dopplers*

Do you have that article from SMFM? We recently had MFM join our group and he is wanting us to start billing for  Ductous venous dopplers and Uterine artery dopplers.  If you have any advice on how to codes these I would be so appreciative because this is all so new to me!


----------



## Cmama12 (Jul 29, 2016)

76827 /28 are part of fetal echocardiograms.     The fetal ductus  venosus measurement is part of the fetal dopplers 76820/796821 and is not billed separately.  This is different from a fetal umbilical vein doppler (also called  umbilical varix),  which is an unlisted code 76999.


----------



## ddavis024 (Aug 1, 2016)

*DV Doppler*

Yes I do have the article, MFM coding is very different from other OB and general coding. 




Jamiemrph485 said:


> Do you have that article from SMFM? We recently had MFM join our group and he is wanting us to start billing for  Ductous venous dopplers and Uterine artery dopplers.  If you have any advice on how to codes these I would be so appreciative because this is all so new to me!


----------



## JulieP (Nov 1, 2021)

Cmama12 said:


> 76827 /28 are part of fetal echocardiograms.   *  The fetal ductus  venosus measurement is part of the fetal dopplers 76820/796821 and is not billed separately.*  This is different from a fetal umbilical vein doppler (also called  umbilical varix),  which is an unlisted code 76999.


Is this still the current coding rule for billing a fetal ductus venosus? I am having trouble finding any articles related to billing for evaluation of the DV. Any reputable articles or guidance would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## nielynco (Nov 15, 2021)

ddavis024 said:


> *DV Doppler*
> 
> Per the SMFM two years ago the only code that would be correct was the 76827/76828, at least until they get a new one approved.
> Dana Davis CPC


Per a recent presentation by Dr. Copel who served on the SMFM coding committee, the DV doppler is a freebie - not coded separately.  In addition, SMFM recommends against routine use of ductus venosus dopplers, middle cerebral artery dopplers, or uterine artery Doppler studies in early or late onset FGR as studies have not been found to lead to improved accuracy over umbilical artery dopplers.  This opinion will also be known by payers so may have an impact in reimbursement should you try to bill for this separately.


----------

